# Lets see them curs!!!!!



## DROPPINEM

I got cur fever and need a fix!!Any suggestions?


----------



## Ricky Harrington

*cur*

this is Blackie  he is a Parnells Carolina cur and a {Goodn}


----------



## brock

*Cur Dogs*

I have hunted squirrels with Fiest all of my life. Always said that I wouldn't ever have anything else. Let a friend talk me into trying a Mountain Cur this time. Mine is 11 weeks old and she barked on tree this week. She was barking at a dead squirrel that i had on a rope over a limb.... but never the less... she was barking at it. When i turn her out she goes straight to the woods with her nose down. Ive never seen anything like it. Its like she just knows what she is supposed to be doing. I don't think its going to take much training at all. Also, I taught her "kennel" and "here" in one day. Very Smart Dog! Got some really good pics and vids of her but they are one my phone.


----------



## TRACY ROBINSON

*Here you go*

My plugs


----------



## Randell

Here a kemmer cur I be hunting.


----------



## AMMO

Black brindle is a Mtn View Cur and the saddle back is a OMCBA.


----------



## Al Medcalf

I got a few


----------



## DROPPINEM

Feelin better already...Thanks guys.


----------



## Tye

pics


----------



## Cavalry Scout

*My OMCBA Geronimo pup*

This is Dodge.  He is real gamey and alot of fun.  Hope to get him started this year.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE

That is one goodlookin' OMC pup.  Hope he gets after them next season.


----------



## dawg2

Here are a few pics of my Southern Black Mouth Cur

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=463449&highlight=


----------



## DROPPINEM

TRACY ROBINSON said:


> My plugs



What kind is the male in the last picture?I like the way he is colored up.


----------



## crackerdave

Sheffield WO said:


> Today was the first time I've ever hunted behind a dog while squirrel hunting.  I'm hooked and want an Original Mountain Cur just like the one today.  Max was his name.
> 
> MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!  I love the pics...



It _is_ addictive,fer sure! Great way to get kids into huntin',too!

Here's my Parnell Carolina Cur.She's gonna be a fine squirrel dog one day,and she _loves_ kids! Also - she thinks she's 19 feet tall and ain't skeered of _nothin'!_ She weighs all of 8 or 10 pounds,but don't tell _her_ that!

Thanks again Chris,Ricky,and Mr. James Parnell for a great little dawg!


----------



## crackerdave

Y'all need to bring all them fine cur-dogs down to Jesup and hunt with us at the youth hunt! Last weekend of the season!


----------



## Al Medcalf

crackerdave said:


> It _is_ addictive,fer sure! Great way to get kids into huntin',too!
> 
> Here's my Parnell Carolina Cur.She's gonna be a fine squirrel dog one day,and she _loves_ kids! Also - she thinks she's 19 feet tall and ain't skeered of _nothin'!_ She weighs all of 8 or 10 pounds,but don't tell _her_ that!
> 
> Thanks again Chris,Ricky,and Mr. James Parnell for a great little dawg!



I believe I had your little dog in my training pen...She wasn't as big as a minute but started treeing real good after about a week and a half in there....She impressed me!


----------



## eric4jr88

Here you go...

BTW I'm looking for an OMCBA cur pup w/ double dew claws if anyone out there's got one available let me know...


----------



## DROPPINEM

eric4jr88 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> BTW I'm looking for an OMCBA cur pup w/ double dew claws if anyone out there's got one available let me know...



What kind is the one in the last picture?


----------



## Quercus Alba

Sandhills Blaze (PCC) and Sandhills Sassafras (OMC).


----------



## crackerdave

Al Medcalf said:


> I believe I had your little dog in my training pen...She wasn't as big as a minute but started treeing real good after about a week and a half in there....She impressed me!



Yessir - that was Foxy! She's impressing me,too!


----------



## TDB

Good looking dogs in this thread!


----------



## howl

Quercus Alba said:


> Sandhills Blaze (PCC) and Sandhills Sassafras (OMC).
> ...



What is the height and weight of those dogs?


----------



## howl

Ladner-bred pup


----------



## crackerdave

howl said:


> Ladner-bred pup



Beautiful! I hope to have a Ladner BMC in my arsenal one day.I've heard a lot of good things about 'em.

Yours is purty,too,Dawg - I jes' didden wanna be accused of suckin' up to a _moderator_.'Specially a peckerwood one!


----------



## Robert Warnock

Here is a picture of one of my old curs, Maggie from a few years back.  She is treeing a yard squirrel off the chain.  She was a natural tree dog, never had to have any training, just exposure.  She would bay a hog to.


----------



## crackerdave

Beautiful dog,Mr.Robert - looks like she had some pups close by!


----------



## Quercus Alba

howl said:


> What is the height and weight of those dogs?



Blaze is right at 20 pounds at his biggest. He has zere fat on him. Sassy is taller and bigger than Blaze already at 6.5 months. She will be small for a mountain cur, however. Probably 26-30 pounds.


----------



## DROPPINEM

DROPPINEM said:


> What kind is the male in the last picture?I like the way he is colored up.





DROPPINEM said:


> What kind is the one in the last picture?



..Anybody know?


----------



## Tater Bug

DROPPINEM said:


> ..Anybody know?



I believe Tracy's dog Smoke is Kemmer/Streak bred. I think he's out of Geters Timbering Major and a Streak bred female. Don't hold me to it, its been a long time since that cross was made.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Here's another shot of our Ladner BMC (Howl posted a pic earlier)


----------



## crackerdave

I'm guessing he's on a squirrel,in that pic - is that mostly what y'all hunt with him?


----------



## Sugar Plum

Crackerdave- he had a squirrel on that tree. That's all we've got them runnin' right now. They're still pups (he and our mountain feist) so it's only squirrels until they really get it. He'll move to coons next.


----------



## mike3588

treeing in the back yard.


----------



## Sugar Plum

mike3588 said:


> treeing in the back yard.



I had to double check the user name real quick...your dog looks EXACTLY like our female feist. (Well, from the angle I'm looking at anyway.)


----------



## ccrider

*Bouncin Burlap*

Bouncin Burlap


----------



## Al Medcalf

Stinker, this afternoon at 7 months old.


----------



## Forest Walker

Awesome pics ya'll, let see some more.


----------



## olroy

that Burlap is nice looking dog


----------



## olroy

*new addition*

This is a young female off streakin Rebel we got this past weekend.


----------



## 027181

Heres some pics i dont got to many i got a pup about four months old now im excited to get him in the woods


----------



## olroy

*decided to sale here*



olroy said:


> This is a young female off streakin Rebel we got this past weekend.



i have decided to sale this female $300.00   sire is Streakin Rebel   Dame is out of Jacksons bounce and jacksons pepper.  She was born at Carl Smiths Kennel

PM if interested


----------

